
Ask HN: iPhone no service shortly after paying off Sprint lease - erjjones
A week after paying off Sprint for my iPhone 7 it stopped working, &quot;No Service&quot;. I happen to know a repair man at Sprint so I took the phone in and he asked &quot;Did you just pay this off?&quot; which I replied &quot;Yes&quot;. He sighed and said this happens all the time only when he sent the phone off to Apple to have it repaired they responded that the phone couldn&#x27;t be repaired and now Sprint says I have to lease&#x2F;buy a new iPhone.<p>I am asking the community because I think there is a larger &quot;scam&quot; going on with the network providers in which they don&#x27;t want us to pay off our devices.<p>Has anyone else had any similar experiences? or is this just a device specific issue?<p>Thanks in advance - erjjones
======
offsetr
> I am asking the community because I think there is a larger "scam" going on
> with the network providers in which they don't want us to pay off our
> devices.

Coincidence

